# Which dampers do you use?



## ghostofmedusa (Mar 12, 2013)

So I am noticing a difference in damper quality. The ones I got from Omniprint are pretty good at holding the ink in place, as well as fastening to the color prong on the print head. But it is difficult to source, and Omni wants a mint for theirs. 

I have had luck with the chinese dx5 dampers on ebay, but they recently replaced the black rubber seal with a dainty little clear silicone ring. And it doesnt seal itself to the prong very well, causing some issues in white ink flow.

Does anyone know where to locate these great rectangular dampers for a decent price? Also which dampers are you using?

Thanks

-T


----------



## ghostofmedusa (Mar 12, 2013)

Here are the cheapo dx5 epson dampers from ebay... they really suck too lol. They have a clear silicone ring/seal that is too loose for the epson prong, and that screws up pressure and causes channels to drop out.

The good thing is they are 25$ for 10 pcs.


----------



## ghostofmedusa (Mar 12, 2013)

Anyone know where to find the rectangular Damps?
Bump


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Regular meaning OEM?


----------



## ghostofmedusa (Mar 12, 2013)

Smalzstein said:


> Regular meaning OEM?


Rectangular... Like the rectangle shaped damper I showed in the first post


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Well I don't think it's OEM. To be honest I never seen this type. For me 4880 dapmers are the best.


----------



## ghostofmedusa (Mar 12, 2013)

4800 dampers? can I use those with my 2880 based units. Do you know where I can purchase? Thanks Smalz.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

If you want oem, go to compass micro in portland Oregon. They use a different name but have damper in parentheses. 36$ each.


----------



## synful prod (Apr 27, 2011)

i use the cheapo ebay dx5 ones but ours have a black oring and hold pressure pretty well so far after a few months of use. I use the seller "printerparts2015" i believe is the ebay seller name.


----------



## ghostofmedusa (Mar 12, 2013)

synful prod said:


> i use the cheapo ebay dx5 ones but ours have a black oring and hold pressure pretty well so far after a few months of use. I use the seller "printerparts2015" i believe is the ebay seller name.


Thanks. I actually had an ebay seller take a pic of the black rubber o-ring on some product. So I ordered 20 for $40. Forget about the OEM damps, these do the same job. They just need to have that black rubber o-ring... Sure would like to source those rectangular ones though... I doubt they sell exclusively to Omniprint


----------



## synful prod (Apr 27, 2011)

What is the ebay sellers name for that deal?


----------



## ghostofmedusa (Mar 12, 2013)

synful prod said:


> What is the ebay sellers name for that deal?


I just pm'd you


----------



## FulStory (Jun 5, 2013)

ghostofmedusa said:


> I just pm'd you


Hi pm me too. and can I know where you locate your damper? just after the ciss tank? do you use CISS ?


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Dampers are on top of the printhead, where normally cartridges go.


----------



## FulStory (Jun 5, 2013)

Smalzstein said:


> Dampers are on top of the printhead, where normally cartridges go.


this is for large format printer right? if for r1390 or r2000, the cartridge is with the chipsets. So where to get proper damper for these small format printer?

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQ8KHZdP5o4[/media]

I have seem some that may be suitable. The thing in this youtube is it called damper?


----------



## ghostofmedusa (Mar 12, 2013)

FulStory said:


> this is for large format printer right? if for r1390 or r2000, the cartridge is with the chipsets. So where to get proper damper for these small format printer?
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQ8KHZdP5o4[/media]
> 
> I have seem some that may be suitable. The thing in this youtube is it called damper?


Sorry, No. I dont have chip resetters on my unit. Those damps fit any DX5 printhead. DX5 is used across an array of Epson printer models. Just find out if you have DX4 or DX5 head. And these damps will suffice. New damps are holding ink at the printhead w/ no starvation, no bubbles, and no clogs. Printhead still showing 98% nozzle checks _(I always get a couple straggler nozzles - never the same ones though_)


----------



## FulStory (Jun 5, 2013)

ghostofmedusa said:


> Sorry, No. I dont have chip resetters on my unit. Those damps fit any DX5 printhead. DX5 is used across an array of Epson printer models. Just find out if you have DX4 or DX5 head. And these damps will suffice. New damps are holding ink at the printhead w/ no starvation, no bubbles, and no clogs. Printhead still showing 98% nozzle checks _(I always get a couple straggler nozzles - never the same ones though_)


Is that the printer has been modified? because like the original epson r2000 it has the chipset board. I mean CSIC.


----------



## lazographics (Mar 5, 2009)

The manufactures modify these printers to use dampers instead just like the anajet sprints. Leaving the CSIC where it belongs will allow for an easy install if cleaning cartridges.


----------



## FulStory (Jun 5, 2013)

lazographics said:


> The manufactures modify these printers to use dampers instead just like the anajet sprints. Leaving the CSIC where it belongs will allow for an easy install if cleaning cartridges.












This stuff is usefull or not? is it also call damper?


----------



## lazographics (Mar 5, 2009)

It looks like a damper but I am familiar with the dampers that connect directly to the print head.


----------



## ghostofmedusa (Mar 12, 2013)

FulStory said:


> This stuff is usefull or not? is it also call damper?


Yes that is an "in line" damper. Not sure if it is more or less efficient, but I prefer the damper to attach directly to the printhead nozzle/prong. 

I just pm'd you the name of the seller for the dampers I just received. They work really well, and are extremely affordable.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

FulStory said:


> This stuff is usefull or not? is it also call damper?




What would you do with the end of the hoses at the printhead?

_


----------



## FulStory (Jun 5, 2013)

equipmentzone said:


> What would you do with the end of the hoses at the printhead?
> 
> _


Hi Harry, at the end just connect to the cartridge. I still got the cartridges with chipset attach to CSIC.


----------



## FulStory (Jun 5, 2013)

ghostofmedusa said:


> Yes that is an "in line" damper. Not sure if it is more or less efficient, but I prefer the damper to attach directly to the printhead nozzle/prong.
> 
> I just pm'd you the name of the seller for the dampers I just received. They work really well, and are extremely affordable.


Hi, I hope I can use the dampers too but this printer still having cartridge with chipset and attach to CSIC.


----------

